

Workout app with 100.000 people on waiting list launched - mralj

Hello,<p>I&#x27;m CTO of madbarz.com - a workout app that has finally launched after reaching milestone of almost 100.000 people on waiting list.<p>Now in less than a day we have already 15.000 registrations!<p>Check it out at: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;madbarz.com&#x2F;
======
mralj
UPDATE: we are now on 25.000 :)

